# Do MKVII PP GTI brakes bolt on MKV/6 GTI?



## Jiachong (Jan 16, 2019)

*Do MKVII PP GTI brakes bolt on 2012 Turbo Beetle 2.0*

I came across some places selling MKVII PP / S3 / Clubsport / R brake kits and stating it as a MK5/6 big brake upgrade kit.

Sample description below

"brake system complete "R" 340mm front + 310mm rear

suitable for: Skoda Octavia III 5E, Seat Leon 5F Cupra

VW Golf Mk5 Mk6, Audi A3 8P

brake system: 340 x 30mm front 310 x 22mm vented rear

color: red

condition: new!

Article-Id: 224043

delivery:

2 original brake calipers front + rear (complete with pads)

cover plates for front and rear (front-wheel drive)

genuine OEM VW brake discs front 340mm

+ rear 310mm (Zimmermann, ATE or Brembo)
OE-Teilenummer 

5F0615123, 5F0615124

8V0615423E, 8V0615424E,

3C0615301C, 1K0615301AD"



Do these just bolt right on a MK5/6 GTI / 2012 Beetle Turbo, my calipers are same as the MK5/6 GTI and match up same caliper stuff on sites such as ECS.


----------



## Jiachong (Jan 16, 2019)

I see that they bolt right on by scouring forums,

But not clear on brake lines?

Can I re-use my OEM lines or stainless steel lines designed for my Beetle?

I can see the banjo fittings look similar if I try to compare a MK7 GTI PP, but the GTI PP MK7 lines are longer and different,

Is it just based on the layout suspension and wheel well area?

I am thinking of upgrading to direct fit lines, or I need to go for MK7 GTI PP lines?


----------



## Jiachong (Jan 16, 2019)

Can I use my existing carrier bolt size or need to use the designated carrier bolts for the GTI PP caliper carriers? same thickness but longer vs OEM caliper carrier bolt size. the bolt that connects the carrier to the spindle


----------



## Jiachong (Jan 16, 2019)

It is complete.

I got the MKVII GOLF R calipers and rotors now on a 2012 Beetle Turbo.

Calipers/carriers/pads/rotors for a MKVII PP Package fit fine.

The following have to be re-used

Factory Beetle Caliper to Strut Bolts.

Factory Beetle Banjo Bolt/Washer/Hose.


The following items I had were unnecessary (do not work)

MkVII PP caliper to strut bolts (too long on beetle)

MkVII PP caliper Banjo Bolts and Washers (Beetle has it all part of stock hose)

MKVII PP brake dust shield (bolt pattern and shaping wont fit in Beetle axle area. (Cannot re-use Beetle dust shields either, 30mm rotor goes past shield area, so trimming wont work.)


Much better bite and brake performance over stock. smooth nice braking. no sounds. pads now bedded in.

using factory pads and zimmerman rotors


----------

